# DS Triazole coming soon.



## nni (Aug 2, 2010)

I wanted to give you guys a heads up about a new product coming from DS.

It's due out at the end of the month, but I will post the info about it here.








* Triazole??? represents a REVOLUTION for the sports nutrition industry. Never before has an anti-estrogen been so potent. The Triazole??? formula is based on a powerful all natural aromatase inhibitor in addition to being a strong liver protectant and powerful anti-oxidant! Expect MAXIMUM HORMONAL DOMINATION!

    *

      Control estrogen to boost testosterone: By short-circuiting the machinery that creates estrogen, your body is FORCED to create MORE TESTOSTERONE!

    *

      Higher testosterone = more muscle mass: By increasing androgen binding on muscle cells, testosterone will rapidly increase protein synthesis rates leading to MORE SIZE!

    *

      Improve in-gym performance: NOTHING increases strength in the gym like testosterone, so prepare for the gains of YOUR LIFE!*


----------



## nni (Aug 2, 2010)

Triazole™ introduces a BRAND NEW compound to the industry that we call pZole™. pZole™ is a NATURAL aromatase inhibitor (AI) found in the shrub Brassaiopsis glomerulata. This shrub is native to South Asia where it is used to treat rheumatism and back pain. Brassaiopsis glomerulata has been shown to contain several natural AI, of which, pZole™ has been shown to be the strongest. In fact, during a comparison study with the prescription drug Letrozole (a potent AI) there was no statistical difference between it and pZole™ with regards to aromatase inhibition!

    Aromatase is the enzyme that converts androgens like testosterone into estrogens and is the main way by which males generate estrogen. When aromatase is inhibited, your brain will detect lower levels of estrogen and will in turn respond by increasing testosterone levels significantly. In case you didn’t know, this is a good thing. Actually, it’s a GREAT thing as one of the functions of testosterone is to rapidly increase protein synthesis in cells, leading to bigger and stronger muscles.

    Balunas MJ, Su B, Riswan S, Fong HH, Brueggemeier RW, Pezzuto JM, Kinghorn AD. Isolation and Characterization of Aromatase Inhibitors from Brassaiopsis glomerulata (Araliaceae). Phytochem Lett. 2009 Feb 19;2(1):29-33.

Prunella Vulgaris is a highly esteemed traditional medicinal herb that is affectionately known as “heal-all”. It gets this name thanks to the diversity of ailments it has been purported to fix. These include anti-inflammatory and anti-bacterial effects, its ability to reduce fevers, stomach problems and even lower blood pressure. More recently, new research into its effects on cancer and diabetes have come to light. Prunella Vulgaris has been demonstrated to have anti-estrogenic properties through its effect in activating the Aryl hydrocarbon receptor (AHR) which can interfere with estrogen. Further proof of this effect is displayed in its effect on inhibiting the estrogen-induced enzyme, CYR61, which has recently been suggested as a biomarker for prostate cancer.

Collins NH, Lessey EC, DuSell CD, McDonnell DP, Fowler L, Palomino WA, Illera MJ, Yu X, Mo B, Houwing AM, Lessey BA. Characterization of antiestrogenic activity of the Chinese herb, prunella vulgaris, using in vitro and in vivo (Mouse Xenograft) models. Biol Reprod. 2009 Feb;80(2):375-83.


----------



## nni (Aug 2, 2010)

Triazole??? also introduces CAPE, an all-natural SERM (selective estrogen receptor modulator) found in bee propolis extract. Propolis is a resin that bees use for structural support of their hive, but recent research has shown it to have numerous health benefits. These include reducing inflammation, strengthening the immune system and being excellent for heart health. While propolis contains many constituents, it is only CAPE that was demonstrated to displace estrogen from the estrogen receptor. If CAPE is occupying the estrogen receptor, then the estrogen hormone has no way to bind to it itself making CAPE a novel SERM! In addition, CAPE has been shown to downregulate estrogen receptor expression, or in other words, reduce the amount of estrogen receptors.

One other exciting property of CAPE that has been shown recently in research is its effect inhibiting a highly pro-inflammatory signalling molecule called NF-kB. Scientists are investigating compounds that can achieve this because inhibition of NF-kB signalling has potential therapeutic application in cancer and other inflammatory diseases.

Jung BI, Kim MS, Kim HA, Kim D, Yang J, Her S, Song YS. Caffeic acid phenethyl ester, a component of beehive propolis, is a novel selective estrogen receptor modulator. Phytother Res. 2010 Feb;24(2):295-300. 

Curcumin is the main compound found in the Curcuma longa plant. It is no secret in traditional Indian Ayurvedic medicine where it has been a staple for over three thousand years. Clinical research has finally caught up to it and studies showing the benefits of curcumin have been released at an alarming rate in the past decade. Its benefits include anti-oxidant capacity, anti-inflammatory properties, anti-depressant effects, and even anti-cancer/anti-tumor properties. The latter is interesting because it appears to work by inhibiting NF-kB, much like CAPE. While there is no scientific study investigating this, there are a lot of anecdotal reports suggesting that curcumin can work to reduce gyno. If you want to see these reports, simply type ???curcumin + gyno??? into any popular online search engine and you???ll be met with more than you???ll have time to read!

Curcumin also works SYNERGISTICALLY with CAPE to help reduce oxidative stress ??? something that can lead to cell damage and negatively impact your ability to recover. They do this by inducing a protein called Heme Oxygenase-1 (HO-1). Prunella Vulgaris also induces this protein, giving you a trilogy of anti-oxidant effects!

Triazole??? also comes with added Bioperine®, a standardized extract from the fruit of Piper nigrum L (black pepper). Bioperine® is clinically proven to enhance the oral bioavailability of other co-ingested compounds. This significantly increases the effectiveness of the Triazole??? formula. In fact, Bioperine® increases the effectiveness of curcumin alone by 2000%!


Kunnumakkara AB, Anand P, Aggarwal BB. Curcumin inhibits proliferation, invasion, angiogenesis and metastasis of different cancers through interaction with multiple cell signaling proteins. Cancer Lett. 2008 Oct 8;269(2):199-225.

Bachmeier BE, Mohrenz IV, Mirisola V, Schleicher E, Romeo F, Höhneke C, Jochum M, Nerlich AG, Pfeffer U. Curcumin downregulates the inflammatory cytokines CXCL1 and -2 in breast cancer cells via NFkappaB. Carcinogenesis. 2008 Apr;29(4):779-89.

Shoba G, Joy D, Joseph T, Majeed M, Rajendran R, Srinivas PS. Influence of piperine on the pharmacokinetics of curcumin in animals and human volunteers. Planta Med. 1998 May;64(4):353-6. 

Although today's compounds (the last 2 of the formula) arent new we think they fit perfectly with the overall use and design of the formula. The last 2 are Maca and Zinc Aspartate. With the Maca we are using a strong dose of a 20:1 extract. As far as I know no one else is using such a high potency extract. Its not only GREAT for sex drive but it also increases endurance. Here's a study done with maca and cyclists. The results are very positive.

J Ethnopharmacol. 2009 Dec 10;126(3):574-6. Epub 2009 Sep 23.
A pilot investigation into the effect of maca supplementation on physical activity and sexual desire in sportsmen.

AIMS OF THE STUDY: Maca (Lepidium meyenii Walp) is consumed both as a sports supplement by strength and endurance athletes, and as a natural stimulant to enhance sexual drive. However, whether or not the postulated benefits of maca consumption are of scientific merit is not yet known. The aim of the study was therefore to investigate the effect of 14 days maca supplementation on endurance performance and sexual desire in trained male cyclists. MATERIALS AND METHODS: Eight participants each completed a 40 km cycling time trial before and after 14 days supplementation with both maca extract (ME) and placebo, in a randomised cross-over design. Subjects also completed a sexual desire inventory during each visit. RESULTS: ME administration significantly improved 40 km cycling time performance compared to the baseline test (P=0.01), but not compared to the placebo trial after supplementation (P>0.05). ME administration significantly improved the self-rated sexual desire score compared to the baseline test (P=0.01), and compared to the placebo trial after supplementation (P=0.03). CONCLUSIONS: 14 days ME supplementation improved 40 km cycling time trial performance and sexual desire in trained male cyclists. These promising results encourage long-term clinical studies involving more volunteers, to further evaluate the efficacy of ME in athletes and normal individuals and also to explore its possible mechanisms of action.

PMID: 19781622

Zinc aspartate, what more needs to be said about it.


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cant wait to try this supp, been waiting from when i first heard about it.


----------



## nni (Sep 10, 2010)

I am just posting some hormone panels here that have been done for the product. (It should be said that I am no longer officially affiliated with the company as I stepped down a while back, but am doing this because I still am friends with them and my results are included)



> Test subject 04 pre-set blood work series (5/13/2010):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Test Subject (T.S.) 02- blood work. "It was great seeing the fat loss aspect of this formula due to the drastically lower estrogen and higher testosterone. It gave a great confidence boost!"*
> 
> Pre-set taken on
> 
> ...





> Test Subject 07- blood work. _ "Day 11 update- My mood is better than ever, having had no problems with waking up very early, managing a 10 hour job everyday and then going to workout after or do cardio. My sessions are getting better and better, which is pretty remarkable. Added reps and weight to most compound exercises. I think this product may aid in pumps, but not 100% sure yet."_
> 
> 
> *Pre- set testosterone levels of:*
> ...





> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






My own, I was testing the upper threshold of dosing.


----------



## jbryand101b (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll take a free bottle of this to run and log!

( I know it wasn't being offered, just saying )


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

This is very cool. You know any women running it?


----------



## TooOld (Sep 12, 2010)

Built said:


> This is very cool. You know any women running it?



I am interested in knowing this as well for my wife.


----------

